# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  آیا امکان تولید انبوه پروژه پیاده سازی شده با این برد وجود دارد؟

## pbm_soy

اگر طرحی را با arduino  و یا raspberry pi درست کنیم آیا میتوان آنرا تولید انبوه کرد ؟ حداقل به تعداد ۳ هزارتا؟
یا اینکه این بردها صرفا حالت آموزشی و آزمایشی دارند؟
آیا به همان صورتی که نسخه اولیه طراحی و پیاده سازی شد میتوان آنرا تولید انتبوه کرد؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.



> اگر طرحی را با arduino  و یا raspberry pi درست کنیم آیا میتوان آنرا تولید انبوه کرد ؟ حداقل به تعداد ۳ هزارتا؟


بلی. دقیقا میشود این کار را کرد. من این کار را کرده ام. در صفحه اینستاگرام من می توانید نمونه هاش رو ببینید:
https://instagram.com/barnamenevis_org

مضاف بر این که، من اول پروژه های مبتنی بر AVR را روی آردوئینو تست می کنم، سپس با استفاده از یک نرم افزار طراحی برد مانند EagleCad میکروکنترلر و بقیه قطعات مورد نظر را بر روی یک PCB قرار داده و طراحی می کنم. در نتیجه، برد نهایی من که حاوی میکروکنترلر و سنسورها و ... دیگر اصلا شبیه آردوئینو نیست.

----------


## mohammadgsp

> سلام.
> 
> بلی. دقیقا میشود این کار را کرد. من این کار را کرده ام. در صفحه اینستاگرام من می توانید نمونه هاش رو ببینید:
> https://instagram.com/barnamenevis_org
> 
> مضاف بر این که، من اول پروژه های مبتنی بر AVR را روی آردوئینو تست می کنم، سپس با استفاده از یک نرم افزار طراحی برد مانند EagleCad میکروکنترلر و بقیه قطعات مورد نظر را بر روی یک PCB قرار داده و طراحی می کنم. در نتیجه، برد نهایی من که حاوی میکروکنترلر و سنسورها و ... دیگر اصلا شبیه آردوئینو نیست.


با سلام خدمت آقای کرامتی.
چون می دونم شما برنامه نویس بودید و بعد به دنبال مباحث الکترونیک رفتید این سوال رو میپرسن.
رشته ی دانشگاهی من آی تی هست و درحال یاد گیری php و #C هستم و اطلاعات زیادی در مورد الکترونیک ندارم.(واحد آزمایشگاه الکتریسیته در دانشگاه رو پاس کردم و در نرم افزار پروتئوس و بسکام کمی با atmega16 آشنایی دارم، در حد کار با ال ای دی ) .به نظرتون اگر وارد حیطه ی الکترونیک بشم و اول کار با آردوينو ورسپبرپاي رو یاد بگیرم . بعد ها برای تولید انبوه قادر هستم برد خودم رو خودم طراحی کنم و برای تولید انبوه از آردوينو استفاده نکنم.(منظورم همون چیزیه که شما بالا گفتيد) ؟؟؟؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بله. روندی که میبایست طی کنید همونی است که در پست 2 گفتم.

----------


## kolibri

> بله. روندی که میبایست طی کنید همونی است که در پست 2 گفتم.


این طور که من تا حالا فهمیدم شرکت هایی که برد طراحی شده رو مونتاژ می کنند، تعداد محدود رو قبول نمی کنند!
برای مثال حدود 20 تا 50 تا برد.
شما شرکتی در این زمینه می شناسید که تعداد محدود هم کار کنند؟!

----------

